
How and why people 'microdose' tiny hits of psychedelic drugs - walterbell
https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/microdosing-pschedelics-study-1.4771647
======
stef25
Love the topic but after reading Gwern's write up about microdosing (= pretty
much the only thing out there coming close to a scientific study), I'm not
sure about it even "working".

[https://www.gwern.net/LSD-microdosing](https://www.gwern.net/LSD-microdosing)

Fadiman complemented Gwern on his efforts and conceded nobody is doing blind
randomised trails, which is the only thing that when done properly will give a
definitive answer about this practise.

